# Tire help please



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

(07? Honda Rancher 4x4 straight axel, stock rims, no lift) 

Hello to all, I'm new to the site, not green to ridding but neither am I a pro. I joined looking for some help on purchasing some tires. I've read the "largest tire thread". From there I know i want 27's (or would 28's be better?) Then I read "skinnies vs wides" from there I know i want, wide rear, skinny front. Here's my dilemma, I'm running stock rims, so exactly what size do I search for. Plus I'm not sure what brand tire to go with. I was a fan of bear claws when I was riding my Recon, bought 2 last year for the Rancher and need more lug depth. I ride in North central Louisiana and plan to hit some parks in E. Texas. As I said any advice will help 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you have the size Down, check the tire/rim 411 section for tire suggestions. Lots if good info in there for different riding styles.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Think I've been overwhelmed with info 

I guess I need to get my rim size and call the tire companies cuz I'm making no progress. 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

one word

outlaws


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> one word
> 
> outlaws


What size fits stock Rancher rims? That's the main piece of info I need. 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My 02 rancher had different size rims. The fronts were 11" and the rear were 12". When I bought tires, I had to buy wheels too. You should look at the tires that are on it. The size will be on the sidewall. 24x8x12 or something like that. The last # is your rim diameter.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> My 02 rancher had different size rims. The fronts were 11" and the rear were 12". When I bought tires, I had to buy wheels too. You should look at the tires that are on it. The size will be on the sidewall. 24x8x12 or something like that. The last # is your rim diameter.


Front is 24x8x12, rear is 24x10x11 . 

When I look for the mud tires on amazon, nun come up when I put in 28x8x12 and 28x10x11. I know on care different size tires will still fit certain rims, I'm not sure how that works with atvs

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The rear number (rim size) will need to match tire to rim. They dont have to match front to rear, doesnt matter.

But you'll have a hard time finding bigger mud tires to fit an 11" rim... they are few and far between.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's the problem I ran into. Not much out there for the 11" rim. Delta makes a decent steel wheel, that's what I put on my rancher. Pretty cheap as far as after market wheels go. Are stock foreman rims 12" all around? If so, that's an option.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help. So basically I have to buy 4 tires and 2 rear rims? 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got off the phone with mckinney honda in ruston and they said 27 in swamp lites. Any input from the experts? 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are pretty good tires. I considered them for the Teryx.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't get them at a dealer and if you can just get all 4 wheels and tires with 12in wheels all the way around then your tire selection just got huge pretty much anything you want...they usually can ship them mounted already so all you need is to take old off and put new on and you can expect to spend between 600-700 for everything and sell your factory ones for 150-200 making your new stuff nice and clean looking for say around 400 but I don't know what your budget is


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Don't get them at a dealer and if you can just get all 4 wheels and tires with 12in wheels all the way around then your tire selection just got huge pretty much anything you want...they usually can ship them mounted already so all you need is to take old off and put new on and you can expect to spend between 600-700 for everything and sell your factory ones for 150-200 making your new stuff nice and clean looking for say around 400 but I don't know what your budget is


Thanks for the reply, (not many trying to help me out) when I look at rims I keep seeing where there are asking for an offset. What is the offset I need with my bike? 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will be different front and rear... Your front rims should be something like 4+2 for a 6" wide rim or 5+2 for a 7" wide. 

But your rear rims will need to be wide offset b/c of the SRA. So they will be the opposit, for a 7" wide wheel they will need to be 2+5 or for 8" wide 3+5

The most common should be 4+2 or 5+2 for the front, and 2+5 for the rear.

If that confuses you look here:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/4205-rim-offset-information-how-determin.html

If you call someone to order (a reputable company like MudThrowers) You can just tell them what bike you have and that you want stock offset aftermarket rims of your choice and they will know what to do.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> It will be different front and rear... Your front rims should be something like 4+2 for a 6" wide rim or 5+2 for a 7" wide.
> 
> But your rear rims will need to be wide offset b/c of the SRA. So they will be the opposit, for a 7" wide wheel they will need to be 2+5 or for 8" wide 3+5
> 
> ...


That link takes me to a removing an axle thread. 

I checked out the "what's the largest on a Honda thread" unfortunately many do not tell rim size. I'm suspecting many are 12 (by looks) will 28 tires on a 14 rim fit with no lift? 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Then something is wrong w/ your PC or phone b/c it's the right link. 

And the height of a tire has no affect on whether or not it fits a rim. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Link is right what P posted ...and yes rim has no effect on fitting as far as height of the tire


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dang it, that was a typo. The question should have read, will a 28 in tire on 14 in. Rim fit with no lift. Sorry. And I guess it's my phone, when I click the link I get a how to on removing axel or something. (I don't have a pc) 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Werid.. I tried it on my iPhone and it's the right link there too..... Just go to the tire/rim 411 section and look at the stickies for the rim offset thread.

And again, rim size wont have an affect on whether or not a 28" tire fits. If it fits it fits regardless of whether it's a 12 or 14.

Read through the stock tire fitment thread again and if people are saying 28's fit no lift, then they will fit. I'm sure they will, probably all depends on what type tire you want to go with. Which really, is the first thing you need to figure out. Start with that, then worry with rims.

And before you ask, we have threads in the tire/rim 411 section with lots of good info on what types of tires are good for different types of terrains...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Real weird because it takes me to a howto on axle removal and cv boot replacement no lie.This is on my G'zOne android with tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I opened It on TapaTalk on iPhone & get the right one here as well. Either way it's stickied so you can find it easy. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

It must be an Android tapatalk issue, I have a S3

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------

